# Top button fastened or not?



## Khamelion (Feb 17, 2015)

As seems to be the latest fashion, when wearing a normal shirt, or a polo shirt, the top button is fastened, no tie is being worn and to me it just sees scruffy, untidy and unfinished. It looks even worse when a normal shirt is worn with a dress jacket.

To me, if I have my top button fastened I'm wearing a shirt and tie, top button on a polo shirt never gets fastened.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Been around a while "down sarf" mate

Remember first seeing it on Gavin and Stacey - mainly with polo shirts 

Think I even remember seeing it on Green Street ?

Does look awful


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2015)

Depends on how old you are. As a slightly overweight 35 year old man i would say that it would look ridiculous on me but if you are 18, built like a racing snake and trying to be cool then it probably works.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2015)

Top button done up with a shirt and tie. No tie or a polo and the top button is undone


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 17, 2015)

Not even with a tie.
Can't stand anything tight around the neck.
A shady past life perhaps?? :mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bubba looks very odd with his top button fastened whilst wearing a Polo


----------



## Pipetwister (Feb 17, 2015)

With a tie, top button done up. No tie, button undone. Has been that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 18, 2015)

Depends on the style of shirt. With a tie top button undone. Tie used to mark collar tight enough. Golf polo, top button undone. Going out polo shirt (green street as you will). Hugo Boss, YSL, DIESEL etc. then top done up.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 18, 2015)

If your not wearing a tie you are going for a casual look so top button undone. If wearing a tie then do your button up, if it is too tight then try buying a shirt that fits correctly......


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2015)

Not buttoned up even with a tie

I think historically the tie was around first to keep the shirt closed when there wasn't a button

There's no need to do both a tie & a button they perform the same function


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

I always do the top button of my polo up when I'm playing.
I've tried playing with it un-done but find I fat everything.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2015)

is it not one of those fashion things that comes round every 30 years. I remember this being done mid 80's. if you look at photo's of the Jesus and Mary chain or Jonny Marr at the time they did this as did i.

But Not now, though i do have the top button of a golf shirt done up if its under a jumper in winter.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

At my age I have trouble remembering whether I've put a shirt on let alone done the buttons up!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Depends on how old you are. As a slightly overweight 35 year old man i would say that it would look ridiculous on me but if you are 18, built like a racing snake and trying to be cool then it probably works.
		
Click to expand...

Is the answer.


----------



## richy (Feb 18, 2015)

If you can pull it off (like I can) then it looks good. If you old or fat and can't get the button done anyway then you probably think it looks wrong.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 18, 2015)

It doesn't look good on anyone, not on Bubba, not on that lanky twonk from Gavin and Stacy.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on reaching level 9 of Dante's Banality.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Congrats on reaching level 9 of Dante's Banality.
		
Click to expand...

Top button done up on a polo? Its definitely a 'special' look.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 18, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Congrats on reaching level 9 of Dante's Banality.
		
Click to expand...

You mean there are more levels?


----------



## IanG (Feb 18, 2015)

IMHO of course - Buttoning up the top button on a polo makes anyone look worse. Some lucky folks look so good already they get away with it - the rest of us need all the help we can get so stay unbuttoned. 

and as for carrying/wearing a satchel diagonally across your body - don't get me started........


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

IanG said:



			and as for carrying/wearing a satchel diagonally across your body - don't get me started........
		
Click to expand...

Whats your problem with ManBags?


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Whats your problem with ManBags?
		
Click to expand...

Its an oxymoron!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2015)

They do that to stop them being stolen. Very hard to rip a bag away when held that way, very simple when just on a shoulder. I use one on holiday for carrying money, phone, camera etc. I've had my pocket pinched on holiday before and it is much harder to pinch from a bag held this way. May not be manly but they are practical.


----------



## SVB (Feb 18, 2015)

I think it's a US thing - vasy majority americans seem to do it.  Rest of world, not.


----------

